# Climate change horse shit



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Hands up if you're bored of the prating truth pimps in the media harping on about "climate change" with little substance to back scare stories of polar bears melting, falling ice shelves etc. etc. ad nauseum.

There's nothing wrong with re-using things, recycling things, and so on. That's just common sense, like the old glass milk bottles in the days when milkmen still existed. But don't try and tell me I'm ruining the planet by driving something bigger and better than a sodding Prius. And what's the fuss with electric cars anyway? Burn fuel to create electricity, lose most of it in transmission to the power point where you plug in your hippy rice-eating poofmobile, and claim to be more energy efficient? Physically impossible. Bite my TT's shiny metal ass! :lol:

Climate fanatics much like PETA have lost all rationality, objectivity, and need sorting out. Carbon trading is just another intangible device for trade, taxation, and eking yet more money out of Joe Public because, after all, a polar bear's life depends on it. Go on, feel guilty, ignore that the planet's actually cooling, oh and hand over your money. :roll: :lol:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

ScoobyTT said:


> Hands up if you're bored of the prating truth pimps in the media harping on about "climate change" :


*YES*

I'm so fucking sick of Climate change this and global warming that every fucking day, in the papers, on the news, on line...

Bored to death! Don't want to hear it! Peoples fingers are in their ears now... the ordinary guy in the street wouldn't have CT/GW in his top 100 most important things [smiley=bomb.gif]

Strongly disagree with the PETA reference though. There are a few honey nut loops in that organisation but their heart is in the right place. :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Climate change is just being used as a big stick to beat more taxes out of the motorist and the common man what can a small country the size of the UK do any way 
The biggest sorce of CO2 in this country by far are cows


----------



## Earni (Aug 23, 2009)

global warming is just a money making racket


----------



## Titus_V6 (Jan 19, 2006)

Planet heats up, planet cools downs....

wash rinse repeat since the formation of the planet.

Fuck me, we are still in the vestiges of the last ice age
[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> The biggest sorce of CO2 in this country by far are cows


Cows produce methane, not CO2.


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Spandex said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > The biggest sorce of CO2 in this country by far are cows
> ...


Everyone buy a Land Rover and start hitting cows :lol:

I have to agree I am so sick of hearing about global warming and climate change. It is all about beating money out of taxpayers as Andy said. They make it seem like it is going to happen next year it will be in hundreds of years I will be long gone and so will everyone I know so I really don't care. I don't have a problem with recycling and making thing bio-degradable. I will never give a Prius the pleasure of sitting in my driveway


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

There is no doubt that the climate worldwide is changing and causing all sorts of issues...anyone can see that

The causes, however, are far from certain

You may or may not have seen this in recent days...seems to have been given little attention by most media

http://www.reuters.com/article/newsOne/ ... GR20091123
http://www.reuters.com/article/environm ... 6M20091202

and it then turns out that the raw data that a leading research university has been using to base warming models on has been thrown away, and they are using "modified" data instead - very convenient, some might say...as no one else can now examine the raw information

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/e ... 936328.ece


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

The only "Global Warming" that we can be certain about is the hot air generated by misinformed politicians. :evil: This decade its "Global Warming", next decade there will be another fashionable crusade to extort yet more tax under the cover of saving mankind from the abyss. :x :x 
Yes sea levels are rising, they did when the UK became an island, that was down to "Global Warming" not of mans doing. Agreed man is responsible for a lot of polution and the decimation of the rain forrested areas around the world, but it corrupt administrations who permit this to continue.
Sorry folks but some topics make me a little vocal.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I am sure one politician said something along the lines of we had "until November 25th" to save the earth from Global Warming. How can such a dead certain date ever be applied?

One thing I do not agree with is commercial logging of virgin forests in Asia, Africa and South America especially as in many cases after an area has been cleared, there is massive soil erosion and the cleared ground is rendered useless within a very short space of time.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

The biggest problem with the man-made global warming theory is that it gives *both* sides an excuse to do stupid things. For every bandwagon-jumper using the 'green' word as an excuse to cut costs somewhere, or provide a poor service, or make more money from people, there's some other idiot on the other side of the fence who thinks that they can pollute the planet as much as they want just because it's not going to make the ice-caps melt. It's still going to make the planet a dump to live on.

I don't really have a problem with the fact that running a big engined car costs more money, as it encourages me to use it less which is certainly better for the local environment, even if it has no effect on the global one. I also think that research into alternative energy and HFC vehicles is essential.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

According to Globabl Warming scotland was to get warmer...its been coldest weeks recorded so far.

The polar icecap is melting...about 50% has gone since 2000. Water levels are supposed to rise...not even slightly.

Ice is already displace when it is in water. out an icecube in a glass of water thats already full and the water will not overflow when the icecube melts.

I was quite looking forward to Scotland gettin warmer to be honest...i could stop wearing 3 layers of clothes in the summer :lol:


----------



## dolph (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm surprised by the amount of climate change disbelief in this forum - I'd assumed that most of the climate change "negativity" came from those who had a financial reason to discredit/doubt it.

I understand that car drivers fit into that category but I was thinking more along the lines of big business.

I've found the following articles of interest on this subject.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/in_depth/sci ... 386319.stm

http://www.wunderground.com/blog/JeffMa ... rynum=1389


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Spandex said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > The biggest source of greenhouse gases in this country by far are cows
> ...


Is what my yellow friend was trying to say :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> One thing I do not agree with is commercial logging of virgin forests in Asia, Africa and South America


Is that a euphonism Dick? I bet you go there on holiday every year don't ya? :wink: :wink:


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Correct  its the drink you know


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Yes sick to death of it. What happened to the ice age too many cave men driving 4 x 4's probably :?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Private Prozac said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > One thing I do not agree with is commercial logging of virgin forests in Asia, Africa and South America
> ...


Work for weeks each year in Africa and Holiday in Asia or the the tropics. Its so great to have you back NOT! :-*


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

dzTT said:


> According to Globabl Warming scotland was to get warmer...its been coldest weeks recorded so far.
> 
> The polar icecap is melting...about 50% has gone since 2000. Water levels are supposed to rise...not even slightly.
> 
> Ice is already displace when it is in water. out an icecube in a glass of water thats already full and the water will not overflow when the icecube melts.


Remember that when water freezes, it expands. This means that ice will take up more space than liquid water. Ice in the water should take up more space than when it melts. Ice floating on water, like in the Arctic, will not raise water levels. Ice on land, as it is in Antarctica, will raise water levels, because as it melts, it will flow into the surrounding ocean. There is so much water tied up in Antarctica that melting even a portion of it would raise sea levels worldwide.

Things like glaciers and ice sheets are what will cause the sea levels to rise.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Aye, and just to illustrate that, here are some submarines at the North Pole in 1987:









Chunks of ice breaking off at record rates? Always beware of the word "record" too. I didn't see any hippies having a climate meltdown when you could pilot a submarine through the whole lot. :lol: 
What happened to the Polar Bears....? Those poor sons of...  Of course, they became crew on the submarines.

Ice levels have enjoyed something of a growth spurt of late, and are at levels seen around 30 years ago. Huzzah for the Polar Bears... Those lucky sons of... :lol:


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

When I was a kid (mid 60's) everyone was on about us entering another Ice Age guess what nothing happened.Then there was all talk about Britain getting Acid Rain.Now we have Global Warming which after so many shite summers has been down graded to Climate Change to please all those so called experts and Mp's.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

prt225tt said:


> Remember that when water freezes, it expands. This means that ice will take up more space than liquid water. Ice in the water should take up more space than when it melts. Ice floating on water, like in the Arctic, will not raise water levels. Ice on land, as it is in Antarctica, will raise water levels, because as it melts, it will flow into the surrounding ocean. There is so much water tied up in Antarctica that melting even a portion of it would raise sea levels worldwide.
> 
> Things like glaciers and ice sheets are what will cause the sea levels to rise.


My apologies on being incorrect. Although shouldnt this be regarded as the true end of the Ice Age? ice has been dissapearing gradually since then.

also when did records actually begin? its always said on the news "worst ever since records began" but who decided to start writing these records? man has not always been around so who took the records before that? or are w just guessing now :roll:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Records began: First of all how accurate were the records?

Today we can measure temperature to the n'th degree. How long have we had that accuracy?

Satellite images show the changing ice sheets. However it is only the last 50 years that we have been able to get satellites into space.

Remember the hole in the ozone?

Mother earth has been around for millions of years and has survived many big events like ice ages, tropical ages and just 65 million years ago a catastrophe which wiped out around 90% of all life including the Dinosaurs.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

mighTy Tee said:


> Records began: First of all how accurate were the records?
> Today we can measure temperature to the n'th degree. How long have we had that accuracy?


Not long, as you say. An interesting discussion on the Jeremy Vine Show this lunch time about climate. Some guy who's never met "Mike" of "Mike's Nature Trick" explaining what it means and what was going through Mike's mind. Largely irrelevant, but what was interesting and caused some listeners to pick up on it, was that prior to recent accurate measurements temperature data comes from other sources such as tree rings, ice cores etc.

When accurate measurement data has been available, the tree ring et al. data doesn't fit the modern measurements, and equally the modern measurements don't fit with modern tree data. The tree etc. data indicates LOWER temperatures than accurate measurements. This tells us several things when we consider the temperature graph as a whole:

1) The early data is at best an derivation from proxy data, and is inherently inaccurate if it doesn't even match with modern readings.
2) As the early data results in lower apparent temperatures, the use of data from a different, more accurate source for the modern portion of the graph will result in apparent higher temperatures. 
3) As if by magic you have a graph that trends like this: _________-^

No mathemetician in their right mind would try and produce some kind of statistical analysis, model, and prediction by combining two very different sets of measurements to produce a single set for trending purposes. So what do they do? Massage the early data to better fit the modern data, rendering it even more inaccurate, or massage the modern data to fit more smoothly with the lower readings of the older data, or somehow interpolate the two, making the modern part of the graph inaccurate?

Whatever you do, the resultant data set is unreliable. Build a climate simulation from it? No thanks. Make predictions from it? Steady on, you can't even tell me what next weekend's weather is going to be like with any accuracy.

So, tax us on carbon, trade carbon in some pointless "offsetting" exercise (what is the POINT of that anyway?), but it'll achieve nothing. Of course any green taxes will go to governments, and will the undoubted swathe of climate change taxes be used to actively solve/undo the alleged problem by, say, using the tax money DIRECTLY to fund say, terraforming, to correct the atmosphere?

My money's on... NO.  And who says the climate is supposed to be static and unchanging anyway? Who's to say what the climate SHOULD be doing and that what's happening now is wrong?



mighTy Tee said:


> Remember the hole in the ozone?


I do! We were doomed! DOOOOOMED I tells ya!


----------

